# Gaggia TS



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I just threw all caution to the wind and purchased a used Gaggia TS!

550 quid. apparently purchased for a business venture which never got off the ground.

Has been sitting idle for a couple of years in someone's kitchen!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds like a great purchase, I hear they make good home machines (if slightly overkill!).

We want pics and first impressions


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

You will not be short of wellie with that brute, if a bit tighter on the kitchen workspace, good stuff mate.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done, BanishInstant also has a Gaggia TS so I'm sure he will be along soon to give you any assistance you may need.


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Luckily for me, my wife enjoys her morning lattes & cares little for kitchen aesthetics. It's more like a workshop in her opinion. What is created must take total precedence!

There might be a little overkill in the TS, though if you look at the mid/higher end home E61 machines; it's not the heaviest & only a tiny bit longer than some (& thinner than others too).

I can't imagine getting one of the above machines for a price in this ball-park, even though the price of a new TS is similar & I can handle the looks if the coffee is top-notch.

I looked at the You-Tube Silvia owners doing the "temp-surf" thing. This was something I've been doing with my Morphy-Richards & I find it an annoyance, so I figured go bigger!

I also felt that a machine with small double-boilers will suffer the same temp drop as the small single boiler types during a pour.

The engineer in me felt that a HX is the way forward & the idea of a thermostatically controlled electrical group heater appeals as I feel it might give that all important temp trim at the puck BUT all this is pure conjecture. I could be so far off the mark, I may be embarrassing myself right at this moment & more-so in the future! But at the end of the day, it's an industrial grade Italian machine & I feel It will be to a good standard. I dearly hope that my gamble to buy used is a fruitful one!

Its going to be fun flying this thing back to Malaysia!

I return to UK early April, I'll let you know how the test-drive goes at my folk's place.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase. It is a heavy "brute" too. As mentioned in my PM, it was a step up from my Gaggia Coffee, with brewing and steaming at the same time a great advantage. If you also have to delight a number of visitors then it makes short work of delivering drink after drink.

I have read some criticism of the type of HX this machine has: the group is heated with its own electrical coil, and not water from the steam boiler like an E61. But my guests have been none the wiser, with only comments such as "the best coffee they have ever had" and "where can I buy one" - and I am no expert!


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

There's more than 1 way to skin a cat. Aren't electric heaters more responsive than radiators..............................?

Now the cat is amongst the pigeons!


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

banishinstant - tried to PM you the other day but your pm box is full!

go to gaggia.it & download the TS manual.

you will note that there is a diagram & instruction for switching between the 2 thermostats.

cheers,

martin


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Martin - Inbox emptied.


----------



## sheaton (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Peelie72,

I have had a TS for about a month now and I love it. The coffee is excellent, in fact it has bumped the Vibiemme Domobar HX off the kitchen worktop.

It is top notch, as long as you can accept the shortcomings:

1. Rusting

2. Styling

3. Huge size

4. Tiny drip tray

These are made up for by:

1. Supreme coffee taste

2. Excellent steam pressure and capacity for superb microfoam

I have starting blogging about its technical side here:

http://www.stevenheaton.co.uk/blog_coffee/

Steve.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent find on the parts diagram Steve


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha ha - the TS movement grows to 3!

I love my ugly kid too. Just got a naked portafilter for Xmas - squirts of coffee show I've still a log way to go!

Sheaton - you seem the perfect techie - thought about putting some kind of trimmable heating element in your grouphead?


----------

